# USRT Presents: STAGE 11 Water/Meth Kit...Take It to the limit!



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

With cars nowadays getting faster and faster, you not only need to keep things cool, you gotta keep things CONTROLLED. 

Today's automotives run anything from small turbos to HUGE turbos and with the rise in gas prices, running high octane and springing the cash for some really good tires can go a long way.

Now we have a way to have your cake and eat it too!










By combining the Snow Water Meth Stage 1 kit and Cortex Electronic Boost controller, you can lean out that gas some and control that traction-less beast with boost by gear!

A Pump Driver module is supplied along with a Tuner's Pressure Gauge to round out the deal. Two nozzles are supplied with the necessary hardware to use one or the other. Best value is typically derived from a dual nozzle arrangement. Or, for a high-horsepower application, go with direct port (plus one big nozzle right after the intercooler). -maximum air cooling plus perfect octane distribution!











When you step into the aftermarket turbo world, boost control is PARAMOUNT. The Cortex EBC offers unparalleled boost control in an affordable package. It has the ability to take inputs from:

Vehicle Speed
Engine RPM
Throttle Position

With those inputs it can calculate what gear you are into quickly and effortlessly. The controller can be paired with a 3port or 4port solenoid which if you opt for the later, you will have much greater control and range of boost with even the lightest of springs. Want to run 3psi in 1st gear, psi in 2nd, and 20psi in the rest? NO PROBLEM!
Save your tire tread for the twisties, curves of your favorite road course!

Boost control is programmed with your computer and quickly loaded to your boost controller with the supplied USB Cable.










It also has two Output wires...

Have aux systems to control? Nitrous? Intercooler misters? Maybe that Water/Meth kit we mentioned earlier? Set water/meth function based on boost pressure, gear position, engine speed, and also throttle position. More than a simple on/off function, this controller offers FULL progressive control of the pump duty cycle so you hit max pressure/volume when and where you need it most!

GET YOURS TODAY! 

*ORDER HERE!!*

*Already have a w/m kit, inquire about purchasing the Cortex EBC Separate!*


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

Can the switch be swapped out for an aftermarket one?


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Can the switch be swapped out for an aftermarket one?
> 
> 
> MK6 TSI GLI
> 2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


What switch are you referring to?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

On sale NOW. eace:


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What switch are you referring to?













MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Jimmydean956 said:


> MK6 TSI GLI
> 2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


Ummm sorry I'm confused by what you're looking to accomplish.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ummm sorry I'm confused by what you're looking to accomplish.


It's ok. So my friend has a meth injection kit that he has to pop his hood to turn on and off. I would like a switch inside to turn it on and off. So that chemical equation button you see there stands for meth in a chemistry structure.


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Jimmydean956 said:


> It's ok. So my friend has a meth injection kit that he has to pop his hood to turn on and off. I would like a switch inside to turn it on and off. So that chemical equation button you see there stands for meth in a chemistry structure.
> 
> 
> MK6 TSI GLI
> 2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


No I know what that switch is and what the symbol is. I'm confused why you're referring to it in this thread. The wm can be controlled by the cortex which of course resides in the car so yes you can turn it off in the car.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No I know what that switch is and what the symbol is. I'm confused why you're referring to it in this thread. The wm can be controlled by the cortex which of course resides in the car so yes you can turn it off in the car.


Can the switch I posted be installed onto your product? And be operable?


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Can the switch I posted be installed onto your product? And be operable?
> 
> 
> MK6 TSI GLI
> 2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


Good question, you should try it. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Good question, you should try it. :beer:


looking at it on ecs site, it would wire inline with the ouput wire of the cortex so it would complete the circuit when it is depressed so in theory yes.

It would look like this


{CORTEX}---outputwire----silly switch----output wire continued-----pump control relay/drive


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> looking at it on ecs site, it would wire inline with the ouput wire of the cortex so it would complete the circuit when it is depressed so in theory yes.
> 
> It would look like this
> 
> ...


Haha silly switch! The switch that comes with it looks kinda big. Idk if I could fit it. It's not that big but it looks just a bit too big.


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

I would be going stage 2 in the future. I understand that you have to look at nozzle pressure and vag com and trim ratios. But will the car need a specific tune for the meth injection being on vs it being off?


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Haha silly switch! The switch that comes with it looks kinda big. Idk if I could fit it. It's not that big but it looks just a bit too big.
> 
> 
> MK6 TSI GLI
> 2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


What switch? That black one in the photo with the nipple sticking out of it? IGNORE THAT SORRY. It's a pressure switch that's not needed if you're running the Cortex.

This is a boost controller and w/m controller rolled into one. Also, its not just restricted to w/m control either you can control whatever you'd like. 

It's a standalone unit, its not just a button.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What switch? That black one in the photo with the nipple sticking out of it? IGNORE THAT SORRY. It's a pressure switch that's not needed if you're running the Cortex.
> 
> This is a boost controller and w/m controller rolled into one. Also, its not just restricted to w/m control either you can control whatever you'd like.
> 
> It's a standalone unit, its not just a button.


Ahh ok. I mean.. I would like to leave the boost control on. Just for peace of mind. So with that wire harness. I could just make it responsible for turning on and shutting off the meth injection correct? 

And also..

I would be going stage 2 in the future. I understand that you have to look at nozzle pressure and vag com and fuel trim ratios to spray the meth correctly. But besides that.. Will the car need a specific tune for the meth injection being on vs it being off?


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Ahh ok. I mean.. I would like to leave the boost control on. Just for peace of mind. So with that wire harness. I could just make it responsible for turning on and shutting off the meth injection correct?
> 
> And also..
> 
> ...


Your race gas map is pretty much all you need.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BUMPSKIII!!!

ON SALE NOW!!

$325:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

So after finding my local *E85 *station to have accidentally had their tank filled with 93, i knew i needed an *ethanol sensor*!

So i contacted the Cortex engineer and he was able to successfully take the *GM Ethanol Sensor* Output and have it accurately display ethanol percentage on the boost controller!!

Wire it into the Analog Voltage input of the EBC, add a 10k resistor between the 12v power to the SENSOR and the signal output and you're done!!

ONE MORE REASON THIS IS AN EXCELLENT BUY!! :laugh::beer:eace::laugh:eace::beer:


----------

